# Vee Dub Camper (combi)



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Been mulling over whether to get a VW camper van and I'm open to opinion.

Not bothered about vintage split screen or not, can't afford newish, not bothered about air cooled or not.

More bothered about price, reliability, must be a complete original (or restored). Not looking for a showpiece - just looking for a reliable runner that you can actually camp in.

Yea I know I can get on the bay and motor magazines etc. and poke about, but has anyone actually had one? Any tips from ex-owners or current owners?


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Dont have one but there is one that lives close to me. The guy that owns it spends a remarkable amount of time under it. What does that tell you


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Money pits







Practical classics had a buyers guide recently, there is no cheap way to own a reliable VW camper van.

I once had a Chevy day van and that took us all over in far more style, plenty of them about and they are built like tanks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Hate them, come out in a cold sweat if I get one on a breakdown.

Once spent an hour and a half in the snow sub zero temperatures in the dark lying under one trying to repair the clutch cable so the guy could get home!

Of course this is a biased view, if you can afford one and can afford to get someone else to do all the repairs on it then go for it.

Personally I'd look around for something more modern but that may be not what your after.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmm.. I've had a look around the "net" and also found a few horror stories too. One of the best seems to be one of the more "recent" V6 watercooled, but they seem to be well over the sort of budget I had set. I think on balance, I'll bear them in mind - but follow plan B.

Cheers all.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Wha about a Mercedes camper equivalent. Well they run forever, and ya get masses of room.

Bry


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Not with you on that one bry - what's it called?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Merc camper vans

http://search.ebay.co.uk/mercedes-camper_W...QfltZ9QQfromZR8


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Now that's a mobile house, 3 panel van use to drive on sundays, they aint slow either i've heard they'll reach 1 tonne.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...ssPageName=WDVW


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Cheers Bry. I'll have a look tonite, as my company's firewall blocks ebay.


----------

